# Travel Carriers for Bun?



## beccabeau (Oct 26, 2013)

Hi all! 

Just wondering if anyone can help me out a little, I'm struggling with this and quickly running out of time. 

Pip & I are moving to London at the end of the week, and I was just wondering how best to transport him?

Just to give some more info, Pip will be in the car for about 6 hours on Saturday, then staying over for a night, then travelling on to London the next day and will therefore be in the car for another 2 hours on Sunday, plus however long it takes me to build his cage when we get to our new apartment.

The main issues I have are: 

1) the long travel time on the Saturday. I've been looking at ways to give him space to lounge, but not so much that he rattles about in the carrier. I read somewhere that rabbits feel safer when travelling if they're in a darker, more enclosed space. 

2) The over-night stay at the mid-way point. He will be able to get out and run about for some hours, but I pretty much need the travel carrier to be the thing he is in over night, just because everything else will be packed away.

My question is this: 
What should I use to transport him?

At the moment, I have a carrier built from leftover condo squares- just a 2x1 so that it's small enough but big enough, the only problem is that I would have to find some sort of floor/ walls and cover for it, and I was just wondering if it was worth having a litter box in there too?

I'm confident I can strap him in well enough/ support the carrier while it's in the car, so this isn't really an issue. He'll be on the back seat with a towel underneath to keep everything, with the carrier strapped in with the seatbelt.

We're moving on Saturday morning, so any advice or help will be greatly appreciated. 

Any tips on how to keep him as calm as possible would be good too! 

Thank you!!

B (& Pip!)


----------



## Hopper2013 (Oct 26, 2013)

I would get a cat carrier and use that with a blanket or towel on the bottom, they are smaller, more enclosed, and just enough room for a bunny to lounge if they want to. I used my cats carrier for Hopper and it was just fine, and she didn't rattle in it unless she hopped while I was caring it.

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3086604&f=PAD/psNotAvailInUS/No




This is pretty much what I have minus the food dishes.

Good luck and I hope your move goes well


----------



## Hopper2013 (Oct 26, 2013)

Here are a couple more I recommend 

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=18276896&f=PAD/psNotAvailInUS/No




http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=12474264&f=PAD/psNotAvailInUS/No






This is the page with all the cat carriers on it http://www.petsmart.com/family/inde...fbn=Taxonomy|Carriers&f=PAD/psNotAvailInUS/No

Here are a couple small animal carriers that have a good rating for rabbits 
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=10845109&f=PAD/psNotAvailInUS/No



Yes I know it has a farret but they have a large one you can buy for bigger small pets

This one doesn't have a rating yet but it says that it is perfect for small animals, cats etc. http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=12903678&f=PAD/psNotAvailInUS/No


----------



## beccabeau (Oct 26, 2013)

That's great, thanks! I was looking at a few similar ones in Pets at Home. Will have another look around online for a cat carrier dealie. Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## Hopper2013 (Oct 27, 2013)

No problem. I have some rabbit books at my house and they said cat carriers are one of the best forms of transportation for rabbits.  I went to my local store like Walmart, or my local pet place whichever is more availiable to you and I looked at them there, it gave me a good idea of how big they are and which one I should buy.


----------



## missyscove (Oct 27, 2013)

I second the cat carrier. I have the hard plastic one with the top door and the side door. I wouldn't do a mesh/fabric one in case he chews it. If you can fit a litterbox, great, otherwise just a layer of some kind of bedding or newspaper and plenty of hay should do it.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Oct 27, 2013)

I would go with the cat carrier, I just bought one the other week to take mine to the vets, just lined it with a towel and put some hay in the corner. If you can´t attach water to the bars, you should carry and offer at stops. They come in various sizes so pick the one that suits the size of Pip so that he can lay out if he wants to. 

Good luck with the move and hope you all arrive safe and well. Keep us posted.


----------



## beccabeau (Oct 28, 2013)

Thanks for the tips guys  I settled on one I managed to get for cheap on Gumtree yesterday, planning on selling it on after the move. It's a large cat/ small dog carrier. Only chose a large one because he has to stay over night in it. Let me know what you think of it  I'll post how we got on once we're safe and sound in London-land  




(That's Pip's bum rudely invading my picture, but you can gather the size from where it sits against his condo- the condo is 2 squares high.) 


Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Oct 28, 2013)

It looks like a good carrier. 

Can you set up a pen for him at the hotel? If you use the grids, you can make a pen easily and then even use that when you get to your new place. A plastic tarp and a blanket will help contain any mess. You could even set him up in the bathroom, it is easy to clean. A dust pan and brush along with a roll of paper towel can help with clean up.


----------



## beccabeau (Oct 28, 2013)

We're staying over at my boyfriend's mum's house, I would set up a pen for him but the only problem is they have a cat. He'll be allowed to run around in a cat-free zone for a long time on Saturday night, but I don't think I could set up a pen for him because a) everything will be packed and b) because of the cat. It's not ideal, but it's the best solution I have for the situation. His litterbox fits in the carrier, so it'll just have to serve as his house for a night until I can get his condo built when we get to our apartment! 


Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## Chrisdoc (Oct 29, 2013)

That´s ideal for him to travel in and I´m sure he´ll be OK as long as it´s only for the one night. 

Hope he has a good journey and settles in his new home.


----------



## Hopper2013 (Oct 29, 2013)

That looks like a great transportation  Good luck with your move


----------

